
Dad sets up search algorithm to find kidney donors for "chained" transplants - dctoedt
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/health/lives-forever-linked-through-kidney-transplant-chain-124.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&src=ig
======
greattypo
Loved the piece. An amazing combination of math + medicine.

Does anyone know what type of math they're using to make the chains?

